# Goat kid with itch ears.



## taraann81 (May 25, 2009)

I have a 7 week old Toggenburg cross wether.  He recently has started scratching his ears a lot.  I looked inside his ears and they look healthy, no debris, nice healthy pink color ( not inflamed).  All around the outside of his ears however he has what appears to be dry itchy skin(its flaky).  Also I have now noticed he has "dandruff"  all over his coat.  Any ideas what this may be?  Also how can I help him.
Thanks
Tara


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 25, 2009)

I'm guessing mites, fleas or allergies.  I'm sorry I can't help much, that's my best guess.


----------



## bheila (May 25, 2009)

Could be mites or a mineral deficiency. I thought my goats had ear mites but it turned out they had mites all over and needed a shot of BoSe. If you aren't sure what you'll be treating then take him to the vet and have them do a scraping.


----------



## taraann81 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks anyways.  Those were my guesses as well.  Think I can give him a flea bath?  I doubt it would be mites, I have many other animals and none have these symptoms and most mights are quite contagious, I would suspect that at least my doeling and possibly my dogs and cats would be itching also!


----------



## taraann81 (May 25, 2009)

bheila sorry we must have been typing at the same time.  Yes thats a good idea.  Just thought I would check on here first and see if maybe it was a common problem that I could treat my self.  Good advice.


----------



## bheila (May 25, 2009)

You can treat mites yourself.  I once had a vet charge me $25 for a shot of Ivermectin and I could buy a whole bottle for $34.  You have to know what symptoms to look for and know what kind of meds to treat them with.  This is why I love the folks on BYH and other forums I belong to.  They have saved me a ton of money in vets bills.  Let us know what your goat ends up having.


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jun 3, 2009)

I just found this great product called "Nu Stock". It is a sulpher based cream with pine oil in it. Well, it might as well be called the "Magic Medicine!" Stops itching, mites, hair loss, hot spots. I even put it on an old scar on one of my goats and the hair is growing right back. Some old timer told me about it...I doubted it would work. Boy was I wrong. Good stuff!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 3, 2009)

FYI - Goats don't get fleas.    Treat with Ivermec to rule out mites and lice.  Also treat with selenium.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 3, 2009)

Mites are usually species specific so your other animals may not have a problem. Ivomec is usually the drug of choice for mites. You would need to contact your vet or read the bottle for dosing instructions. I don't know what the dosing is for goats. 

You can have a scraping done and have the vet test for which parasite it is.


----------



## taraann81 (Jun 3, 2009)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Mites are usually species specific so your other animals may not have a problem. Ivomec is usually the drug of choice for mites. You would need to contact your vet or read the bottle for dosing instructions. I don't know what the dosing is for goats.
> 
> You can have a scraping done and have the vet test for which parasite it is.


Yes well my doeling is okay.  I have vet appt tomorrow, will let you know what she says..


----------

